# Buying Advice for Multi Function Printer for home



## pgmadhav (Jan 3, 2016)

[h=1]I want to take occasional prints B/W & Colour both. Approx 5 pages per week. In addition want to print photographs etc. I have done some research and finally came down to two of them :Canon PIXMA E560 and HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545E[/h][h=1]So, which Printer would be better between Canon PIXMA E560 and HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545E, or any other in this range (Rs.6000)?[/h]


----------



## satinder (Jan 4, 2016)

Both have own merits and demerits.
Better check refilling options as it matters in long term. This only matters.
Work on this and choose wisely.
Buying any printer is ok.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 4, 2016)

For Rs. 6000 it is better to take an inkjet with inktank system in which you can directly flow in compatible inks... that is because other printers prove very expensive in the long run.
I used to have a Epson ME multifunction which I sold off because it was consuming ink @ Rs. 2000+/ year when I hardly printed anything... Because ink cartridges used to expire very quick, even if you don't print because it cleans head by flushing expensive ink.


I suggest you look at my review here:- *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/181...-mp287s-accessory-esyink-ink-tank-system.html

Of course, the above option may not get you proper company warranty, but it did great for me in terms of costs... My home is filled with photos and photos, lots of them.... With a print cost of just 10 paise for a copy of B&W, and around 50-100 paise for a A4 photo print, it rocks!! Quality is good enough too. You can get many of them from online sites too. Although, who knows how reliable they are.
So, check with your city's local stores for a good deal.

Another good choice, if you can forget the scanner, you can go for this printer:- Epson L130 Single Function Inkjet Printer - Epson : Flipkart.com
This also has ink tank system, but with this you get Company warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2016)

Epson L220 -9500. 
Epson L365(wifi) -14000.


----------

